# question re: Platy's- during birth, fry care



## smiffertins (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello fishy lovers out there in internet land! I have a couple of questions for ya. Any and every response would be helpful and much appreciated! ok here goes... 
How long does it take for platys to give birth?
What do I need to do to properly care for fry?
On a side note, I do understand there is no exact amount of time any given birth could be pinpointed to... I'm pretty much wondering if mama Platy is supposed to drop one after another, continuously, or rather slowly release each fry through an actual "labor" across a span of time. Also, as far as fry care goes, how much and how often should they be fed (i've hatched some brine shrimp for them...), how much and how often should water changes be done, what tempature and water parameters should they be kept at, and any other information you may have in order to raise healthy, quality fry.

Thank you all very much for taking the time to help me! Happy Fishy-ing!

~smiffertins <aka, Kelly>


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

well im not an expert but here what good info i can give you

-how long it takes to give birt can var from half and hour to 36 hours
-to care for the fry you will need either a fry tank, breeding net, and make sure you keep lots of live plants so the fry can hide inside of them
-as for the rate, I think it can vary
-fry should be fed around 4 times a day
-water temp should be around 75 and the more water changes, the faster they will grow

hope this helps:grin:


----------

